# What if a woman looked at you like this?



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Would you put on some music? :lol:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Are you referring to the way the pheasant is looking or the way the dog is looking?

Women look at me the way the pheasant is looking. -)O(-


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Well, the dog's the only woman in this photo, Goob.


----------



## NoShot (Nov 23, 2007)

When i'm showing off my "rooster" they all have that look! :shock: 

The mounting bills get expensive, I know that.  

:mrgreen:


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

I'd scratch her behind the ears and take her home!


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

The comment I could make... but I won't! 

Nice picture.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

First I would spring for a WAX! Hate Hair! YUCK!


----------

